# ._|.<(+_+)>.|_.Romeo Basketball._|.<(+_+)>.|_.



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey lol soz I know I posted pics of romeo yesterday but I fixed the camera and did some more piccies lol. Thanks Vicki for this top- dunno if you remember but I got it from you a while back and it now fits Romeo and he got a basketball today so..... CA CHING- SNAP SNAP!
ow and just wondering cause Ive never asked but is roo Apple head?




























































*mwah*
xx xx xx xx xx xx


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

yep roo's apple, how do u get him to stay still my 2 never will but very fetching it's Roo the next big basketball star hehe, the only question is how high can he jump :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lol I dunno how he learnt lol 
but I just put him in a position and tell him to stay and then click my finger or make a noise or wave something in the direction i want him to look lol
I think Id be good at a pet photography studio lol *big head!*
lol he can jump actually- for food :? its a start? :lol:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> lol I dunno how he learnt lol
> but I just put him in a position and tell him to stay and then click my finger or make a noise or wave something in the direction i want him to look lol
> I think Id be good at a pet photography studio lol *big head!*
> lol he can jump actually- for food :? its a start? :lol:


Go 'magic' Roo hehe, only Nemo ever posed for me these 2 not a chance they're gone before I can click the button ooo am I sensing Roo will be going to pet london if they ever do another photo casting call :wink: he'd be really good if he stays still


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

nemochi said:


> stefanie_farrell said:
> 
> 
> > lol I dunno how he learnt lol
> ...


lol yeh I think that would be fun- ow just to sneakily let everyone know Pet London will be opening a new London store in 2006- where it is is another question lol :wave: :lol:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> nemochi said:
> 
> 
> > stefanie_farrell said:
> ...


ok is that an inside hint :wink: hey if u know a clue please  I might take Zero if they ever do another photo session cos he will stay still if Stitch isnt around but mr hyper would just get angry and wanna go home


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lol no i mean I was told by The owner of pet london that they are opening new store in 2006. Dunno where it is yet? :? :wave:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Little Romeo looks as handsome as ever and has now taken up sport to keep his body in shape for the girls.....


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwwww lol roo looks fab hey the top looks great bless him he is sooo the new micheal jordon i think him and jake could ave a good match jake has his chicago bul-dog top lol i have my matching lol how sad im like a huge bsb fan lol hey but im loving the lakers colours at mo so im thinking jake so needs one made lol hmmmm idea!!! think i need to do me some ordering lol


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

ow yeh lol u sent me this one i sent u the chicago lol aww fab!
thanks everyone... :wink: :wave:


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (May 28, 2005)

aww romeo's such a cutie baby and looks diddy! has he lost the white eagle on his chest? such a sweetie :wink:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

He is sooo handsome!!!!!!!! :love5:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lol thanks all

the marking is still there alana but its got bigger ... it disapeared when he lost his puppy coat but now its back.. its not as defined as it was when he was lil but its still there...

this was it when he was 9 weeks









and this is the most recent one that i could find of it now... its not very recent but its the same as this now....


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

He hasnt really got the pure black mask that he did have anymore... tan is coming through and his lil black nose is going pink.... :roll: he smells the radiator to check if its hot but he get carried away and yeh i figured thats hy his nose is pink :roll: :shock: :wave:


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Roo is soo gorgeous!  
He looks like a big star in his basketball jersey.


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Oh hes a real cutie!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

*big head alert!!!*


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

He's a cutie!


----------



## \m/_CourT_\m/ (Sep 28, 2005)

Awwww his real cute  im luvin the basket ball ness


----------



## runagottickled (Aug 30, 2005)

I love the jersey!! very sweet!!!! 

=D

-Runa


----------



## chihuahua_kisses (Nov 8, 2005)

He looks like a little pimp in that pink jersey. He's so cute!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lol thanks everyone :wink: :wave:


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

romeo is awesome, I always love seeing his new pictures!


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Roo looks so unbelievably cute! What a perfect head he has...and yes, it can grow cos he is one fab looking chi xxx


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lecohen said:


> Roo looks so unbelievably cute! What a perfect head he has...and yes, it can grow cos he is one fab looking chi xxx


thanks leena- what can grow lol im lost :? :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Angelab said:


> romeo is awesome, I always love seeing his new pictures!


thankyou hunny!!!


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> *big head alert!!!*


His head...ego :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

hahhahaah ow i see... yeh that mine and his head  :wink: :wave: 

hows scruffy doing?


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Scruffy is brilliant...a complete joy! 

He is being neutered on 5th Jan...I am sooooo scared!

Hopefully after then all being well, we can arrange a meetup???


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

awww fab yeh i think that would be great. He'll be fine. wow thats something ive not yet thought of with romeo.... will i have it done?!??!!


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Well, if you don't plan to breed from him, then the earlier done the better.

If i had Romeo though, i may want to breed from him, you should give it some thought before deciding.

:wave:


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

Geeze steph!When is that cutie gonna get a modelling contract!!!Hes adorable!!!And a pro at posing!
xxx


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lecohen said:


> Well, if you don't plan to breed from him, then the earlier done the better.
> 
> If i had Romeo though, i may want to breed from him, you should give it some thought before deciding.
> 
> :wave:


yeh id love a roo baby id probs keep em all  but like you said some serious thought and research. Id also have to ring my breeder and ask for his kc papers or for her to do his puppies kc papers, cause she held onto his papers so i didnt show him.
hmmm


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

carmella chihuahua said:


> Geeze steph!When is that cutie gonna get a modelling contract!!!Hes adorable!!!And a pro at posing!
> xxx


   lolol thanks lucy!!!!! :wave: i know im gonna have the paparatzi after him! :lol:


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> yeh id love a roo baby id probs keep em all  but like you said some serious thought and research. Id also have to ring my breeder and ask for his kc papers or for her to do his puppies kc papers, cause she held onto his papers so i didnt show him.
> hmmm


Really? Why did she keep them? I thought you paid a little extra so you could have them? :? :?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

she didnt want him to be showed at all- which i was kinda wanting to. No i never paid extra for them..lol :?


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

I think that's a little mean considering how much you paid...copuld u get the papers from her?


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Romeo sure is looking good!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lol thanks jeanna
yeh leena i dont see why not but i've been asking my mum for like month and months since romeo was about 3 months but shes put it off cause she knows we'll have to travel back down there and shes been so busy so im just waiting for my mum. I wonder if i should call?! :? what do you think?


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

why dont you just call her stef and get her to post the papers to you if she has them all she has to do is fill the back in and once you get it through just sign it and send cheque and he will be registered in your name as at the mo if he is kc and you dont have papers then he is stil registered as your breeders


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

yehi just rang 3 times but no answer... i will keep trying now ive plucked up the courage to do it ( i just cant stand speaking on the phone)
I dont understand why we wernt allowed romeos papers as I found a couple of romeo relatives same parents previous litter and they both said they got the papers...
I know she sent me his pedigree through the post...

so I dont get why I never recieved his kc papers?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

I have boh his parents KC numbers too? :? :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awww hope you get through hun are you going to breed him then?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

:dontknow:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Hey Stef I'd and get in contact asap cos there's a time frame you can register within if she hasnt already done it for you and only she can register him, I dont get it tho she has both parents so it's easy for her fill in a form and send it off hmmm I can understand trouble if she used someone else's stud but not her own. Hope it all works out :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

nemochi said:


> Hey Stef I'd and get in contact asap cos there's a time frame you can register within if she hasnt already done it for you and only she can register him, I dont get it tho she has both parents so it's easy for her fill in a form and send it off hmmm I can understand trouble if she used someone else's stud but not her own. Hope it all works out :wave:


boo boo baby is her own and so is mother... :?


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> nemochi said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Stef I'd and get in contact asap cos there's a time frame you can register within if she hasnt already done it for you and only she can register him, I dont get it tho she has both parents so it's easy for her fill in a form and send it off hmmm I can understand trouble if she used someone else's stud but not her own. Hope it all works out :wave:
> ...


so she doesnt need the stud dog owners signature she can sign both boxes. He's ur dog Stef and if you paid for those papers and she has them you're entitled to them cos Roo is your dog. I'd get on the phone to her and find out whats up cos as I said if she hasnt registered him there is a cut off with the KC as to how old the dog can be and you have to pay more to register late.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

do you know the limit? I tried to find it?
Still no answer but I will ring first thing no I know... I really want a mini roo!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

such great pics Stef :wave: 

Romeo is a little stunner


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> do you know the limit? I tried to find it?
> Still no answer but I will ring first thing no I know... I really want a mini roo!


I'll try and find out for u


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Ok Stef I just read this

"The kennel club may consider late registration by the breeder of dogs over the age of 12 months subject to a fee of £60 per dog" 

So I'm guessing you have till he's a year but I'd get this sorted asap cos when they say consider they'll want to know why he wasnt registered and it'll cost you and extra £60 which can be avoided, Hope that helps you a bit :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

ah fab- yeh im gonna carry on ringing tommorow... if I dont get an answer in the next couple of days- i'll have to make my way down there the beginning of Jan...


----------

